# New Endurance Gran Fondo Gunnison to Crested Butte CO



## jryter (Jul 11, 2012)

I just wanted to introduce the 130 mi West Elk Bicycle Classic gran fondo to benefit Western State Colorado University (formerly Western State College) cycling in Gunnison Colorado September 2. 

This event is designed for the more hard core cyclists. The gran fondo will leave the University campus at 7 and follow the highway west out of Gunnison to Blue Mesa dam. It will then follow the north rim of the Black Canyon of the Gunnison. This section is a spectacular, twisty section and sees very little traffic. This is followed by a screaming descent to the town of Crawford and a mellow ride on back roads to Paonia. Now the hard part. You now have a long (5000' verticle) climb up mostly smooth dirt roads to the top of Kebler pass. This will make the ride difficult and also very rewarding if you can make it up. Riders will be timed to this point. To officially finish, riders will have a neutral coast down 6 or 7 miles to downtown Crested Butte. The ride is 130 miles with an option to start at the dam for a 100 mi ride. We will have lunch/supper provided by Donita’s Cantina and beer from New Belgium. We also will give riders a water bottle and T-shirt. We will have raffle prizes and prizes for top finishers. 

Dave Wiens, Mountain bike hall of famer, Leadville 100 champion, new director of the mountain sports teams at the university and all round good guy will also be participating in the event if you want to chat with him on the ride or afterward. 

Please see our website or like us on Facebook for more information and pass this along to hard core roadies!
ww.western.edu/westelkbicycleclassic
facebook.com/westelkbc


----------

